
Niu.moe Mastadon instance will close at the end of March 2020 - dredmorbius
https://write.as/6rnao1h30bonw.md
======
dredmorbius
As a heavy user of Mastodon since 2018:

It's a pretty nice ecosystem. But it has warts. Instances go down (my primary
was offline for 4 days in the past month, with little explanation, 50k+
members).

And the challenges of moderation, _especially_ for volunteer-effort instances,
even where the admins are acting in good faith, are high.

This as there's been a huge influx of Indian users, largely withdrawing from
Twitter due to fascist and casteism on that platform. Thinking they've found
some paradise is _not_ the case. It's a community, and will require community
infrastructure.

